# My first grow ever. Big Bud strain.



## Dash (Oct 3, 2006)

Hello everyone, this is my first grow ever so I'll probably need alot of help along the way. The first day of vegetation started September 28th.

Day 4 Vegetation:


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 3, 2006)

Dash said:
			
		

> Hello everyone, this is my first grow ever so I'll probably need alot of help along the way. The first day of vegetation started September 28th.


 
You're going to love Big Bud grown in Hydro. When I grew it, it was under two 430 watt HPS for veg and flower. The tops literally got too heavy for the stems and flopped against the walls and each other. 

Do yourself a favor and use some 4 inch "chicken wire" at about 24 inches of height and loosely tie the stems to it as they pass through it. This will provide your plants with the support they'll need later.

I harvested at exactly 6 weeks of flowering. I flowered when the plants were at 18". If you click on my name and then see threads started by me, you'll see back around January of 06, I posted my entire grow of Big Bud.

Good luck man!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 3, 2006)

*Looks like a nice set up you have. I see babies in their.   If you need help with anything there are enough members on here that will be willing to help ya. Here is some GREEN MOJO for ya. Good luck on the grow. *


----------



## David O'Brien (Oct 3, 2006)

Dash, congratulations on choosing Big Bud as your strain for your first grow.  

Big Bud, in my opinion, is one of the most under rated strains out there in Budville.  A lot of people have smoked commercial grown Big Bud.  It is an excellent strain if your looking for tonnage.  A lot of people think Big Bud is just an average strain because that has been their experience with commercial grown Big Bud. So if your a commercial grower and your looking for bag appeal and tonnage you have a good strain going for you with Big Bud.

But, if you are growing for yourself and your love ones Big Bud can be way up there on the "Holly Crap" meter.  If you grow it right and use good ferts and dry and cure your crop with a little love you can land a real winner.

It was one of my first crops, years ago, and I would still recommend it! 

I grew it outside and it wasn't Big it was HUGE!


----------



## Mutt (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey congrats man.
mind if I ask a couple of questions?
1. what kind of lighting?
2. How far away is it?
Just curious. Looks like they are stretching a little.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Oct 3, 2006)

I am also considering big bud on my next grow, look forward to following your grow....we will give you all the help we can....


----------



## Dash (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm 2 weeks into vegetation and I made some changes to my grow room. I had my light a little too far away for the first 5 days so my plants ended up stretching a little. Now they tend to lean so i put toothpicks in the rockwool to help keep them up. I'm using flouros right now for my vegetation room and I'm goin to get HPS for the flowering room that's not made yet. This new setup should give my babies more room to become mamas.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 15, 2006)

*Your little one's are looking good Dash.  Try doing your pics this way. *

*1) First hit the post reply button*
*2) Click on manage attachments*
*3) Then click browse*
*4) Locate your picture or pictures*
*5) Right click on your picture*
*6) Stroll down to open with*
*7) Then click on paint*
*8) Click on image at the top of the page*
*9) Click on sketch/skew*
*10) Change the numbers in the top two boxes from 100 to 25*
*11) Then click ok*


----------



## Dash (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks for the help TBG, I fixed my two previous posts.

Quick question, are the plants spaced out enough to grow to their full potential or will they get cramped when they get a few weeks into flowering. I'm not really sure how much space the plants will eventually need.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 16, 2006)

Dash said:
			
		

> Thanks for the help TBG, I fixed my two previous posts.
> 
> Quick question, are the plants spaced out enough to grow to their full potential or will they get cramped when they get a few weeks into flowering. I'm not really sure how much space the plants will eventually need.


*You might have to spread them out a bit more as they grow buy everything looks good right now. *


----------



## Dash (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm just finishing up my sixth week into vegetation and my plants are doin pretty good. They're getting a little crowded in my closet so I decided to hurry up and try to find out the sex so i can eliminate the males.

I took one clone from each plant except one because its not ready.

I put the seven clones in my bubbler.

The eighth plant in the bubbler is from a mystery seed I started growing about a week ago.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 8, 2006)

*Everything is looking great Dash. I'm sending all my FEMALE GREEN MOJO over your way. Hope you get nothing but females man.  *


----------



## Dash (Nov 8, 2006)

My clones that I took yesterday are wilting =[

Is this normal or did I do something wrong?

The only problem I can think of is that I don't have a humidifier. Is it really all that important when taking clones?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 8, 2006)

*Whats up Dash. Since we only do soil cloning i'm not sure what your problem could be but i will send someone your way.  *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 8, 2006)

Dash said:
			
		

> My clones that I took yesterday are wilting =[
> 
> Is this normal or did I do something wrong?
> 
> The only problem I can think of is that I don't have a humidifier. Is it really all that important when taking clones?


Hey Dash, there should be nothing wrong. Clones always wilt the first day after cloning. As long as nice fresh, plain water is getting to them, they should be fine.

One thing; those peat pellets or whatever it is, need to be UNDER the hydroton completely. No light should be able to hit the base of the stem or the top of the stem media. Put them lower and cover them good. VERY GENTLY. The light that is hitting them now is causing algae growth. I can see it in the pics, (unless they're green already). It looks like you can lower the clones some and put more hydroton in to cover for NO light.

Let us know how they are tomorrow. If I'm right, they'll be standing tall.

Good luck to you man!


----------



## Dash (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks for all the help Stoney. I did everything you said and today the clones look fine.

Quick question, how long till I can flower the clones so I can hurry up and find out the plants sex? Could I just start flowering right now?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 9, 2006)

Dash said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the help Stoney. I did everything you said and today the clones look fine.
> 
> Quick question, how long till I can flower the clones so I can hurry up and find out the plants sex? Could I just start flowering right now?


You don't need to flower them to sex them. It takes six weeks for the plants to show preflowers. You'll know their sex at that point.

Or, if the plants are large enough to take a cutting from, you can flower the cuttings. You're growing these as a crop, right? If you're growing them for nothing but sexing, you can flower them any time and then just throw them away when you've sexed them.

Which way are you going with these clones?


----------



## Dash (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey guys, I haven't updated in 2 months because basically, I didn't feel like it. But now I'm back and a lot has happened between my last update and now.

I now have two seperate rooms, one for vegging, one for flowering.

In my veg room, I have 3 mama plants and 9 clones, 5 small and 4 big.

In my flower room, I have 4 plants, 3 normal sized ones and 1 big mother. Recently I learned about the scrog method of flowering, so I decided to try it in order to get the most yield for my very first harvest. The plants in this room have been flowering for a couple days now except for one that got about a week head start.

I've been using BC boost/grow/bloom for my nutrients but I ran out of boost. So I've been using just water and bloom for the plants in my flowering room. I'm gonna go buy some BC boost as soon as I get the chance but I had a quick question to anyone who might know the answer. Is it harmful to the plants to use just the BC bloom even if its only for a week or so?

I hope I yield a ridiculous amount of bud!!!


----------



## Towelie (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Dash,
Nice looking setup. I am also doing some BB for my first Aeroponic system. I notice a great deal of algae on your cubes. Are you having any problems associated with it? I am getting a little bit of slime, but it does not look like it is slowing you down any.
I know they just eat nutes, but do they cause problems for the plants?
Good luck man!


----------

